# Installare gentoo 10.1 da LiveDVD

## ginoza

Una saluto a tutti. Prima volta che scrivo nel forum. Ho desiderio di installare Gentoo, ma ho bisogno di aiuto. Ho gia provato in vari modi incontrando difficolta per me ancora insuperabili!..., anche con la tastiera italiana, come vedete.

Ora sono in possesso del LiveDVD Gentoo10.1 e chiedo, per cortesia, come fare per installare gentoo dal LiveDVD. Si puo` fare questo?...Cosa devo fare? Ho provato anche leggere varie guide, ma mi sono fatto grande confusione... Spero in un chiaro e facile suggerimento.

Grazie.

Gino

----------

## ginoza

Non c'è nessuno che vuole rispondere alla  mia domanda? Vorrei sapere se è possibile installare gentoo 10.1 da LiveDVD ed eventualmente come fare. Infatti io non riesco a trovare nell'interfaccia della Live un punto, una icona che mi dia la possibiltà di installare sul disco fisso Gentoo 10.1.

Scusate la mia domanda, forse banale, ma io sono alle prime armi e sto cercando di installare gentoo.

Grazie.

Gino

----------

## lucapost

Non dovresti avere difficoltà a trovare l'icona di un terminale e seguire l'unica guida ufficiale: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/.

----------

## Scen

Ciao!

Non ho ancora provato il LiveDVD, per cui non so darti riscontri diretti, comunque una volta che il sistema Gentoo Live è caricato, puoi benissimo seguire le istruzioni canoniche di installazione di Gentoo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Se segui scrupolosamente le istruzioni vedrai che alla fine avrai una Gentoo funzionante  :Smile: 

Buona installazione propedeutica!  :Wink: 

----------

## Leonzio

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
> Non ho ancora provato il LiveDVD, per cui non so darti riscontri diretti, comunque una volta che il sistema Gentoo Live è caricato, puoi benissimo seguire le istruzioni canoniche di installazione di Gentoo:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml
> ...

 

Scen, per favore, ci avviserai quando l'avrai provato?

Sempre che tu abbia intenzione di farlo, è chiaro.  :Wink: 

----------

## Leonzio

Scusate il doppio post.

Ancora non l'ho installato, ma occorrerebbe una guida di installazione dedicata al live DVD, secondo me.

Non potrò installare presto da DVD, a causa di ragioni strutturali, però potrei provare a farla, questa guida, sperando di riuscire a installare da DVD.

Altrimenti, il DVD senza una guida dedicata all'interno della documentazione rimane "monco".

In assenza della guida, chi ci prova e magari si avvicina a Gentoo col DVD, si troverà a dover andare per tentativi, perdendo del tempo inutilmente, secondo m), quando il tempo da spendere sarà in un altro momento.

----------

## riverdragon

Io ho installato da DVD ieri mattina, impressioni principali:

non è molto simpatico un livedvd in cui il DE non parte - per quanto a me non servisse

la guida ufficiale va sempre bene, tutto configurato perfettamente al primo colpo, perché vi sembra che la documentazione sia "monca"? (ammetto di non essere un neofita e di aver preso alcune cose dal mio attuale sistema gentoo senza reinventare la ruota, ma no ho notato alcuna mancanza)

nessun installer grafico mi avrebbe permesso di installare su un fisso stando a letto col portatile e connettendomi via ssh, viva gentoo!

@ginoza: ecco il chiaro e facile suggerimento, di guida ce n'è una sola quindi leggi solo quella. L'installer grafico di gentoo è stato abbandonato mesi fa perché aveva molti bachi (anche se è curioso il fatto che il mio portatile funzioni grazie a quell'installer).

----------

## Leonzio

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Io ho installato da DVD ieri mattina, impressioni principali:
> 
> non è molto simpatico un livedvd in cui il DE non parte - per quanto a me non servisse
> 
> la guida ufficiale va sempre bene, tutto configurato perfettamente al primo colpo, perché vi sembra che la documentazione sia "monca"? (ammetto di non essere un neofita e di aver preso alcune cose dal mio attuale sistema gentoo senza reinventare la ruota, ma no ho notato alcuna mancanza)
> ...

 

Tutto cio significa una cosa sola: il live DVD non esiste.

L'installer grafico è stato abbandonato?

Assurdo.

I bachi vanno risolti.

Se non sono stati risolti, allora è perché è stato scelto di non risolverli.

Quando più di quindici anni fa programmavo, non abbandonavo, ma mi incaponivo nel risolvere i problemi.

Adesso, non posso più risolvere certi problemi, ma so che non ci si tira indietro.

Scusate, ma è una questione di principio.

Poi, fate voi.

----------

## Onip

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'installer grafico è stato abbandonato?
> 
> Assurdo.
> ...

 

Incaponirsi a risolvere problemi che non esistono non è molto efficiente. L'installer grafico è sempre stato visto come un "di più" per facilitare l'utente tipo ubuntu a compiere il passaggio a gentoo, ma il metodo ufficiale per installare gentoo è sempre stato (e credo rimarrà pure a lungo) quello manuale seguendo l'handbook. Purtroppo gentoo non ha canonical dietro il sedere a pagare i conti, quindi si fanno (fanno e basta in realtà, io non centro  :Smile:  ) le cose con la "forza lavoro" disponibile. Molto meglio e più utile per tutti abbandonare il progetto e concentrarsi su altri problemi più importanti, alla fine un metodo di installazione c'è e funziona.

----------

## Leonzio

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *Leonzio wrote:*   
> 
> L'installer grafico è stato abbandonato?
> 
> Assurdo.
> ...

 

Sì, va bene, è ovvio.

L'installazione non grafica funziona, se è sempre quella che conoscevo.

Però non mi pare che l'installazione grafica di altre distribuzioni fosse in passato legata al dinero (Ubuntu è bruttina e in ogni caso viene dopo, viene come ultima in termini cronologici).

Semmai, questo è il mio modo di pensare, l'installazione grafica è utile per molti motivi che sfido a rintracciare, ma... no, so già che certe cose non scalfiscono l'immaginazione di alcune persone.

Mo' vi saluto, per adesso, scappo in ospedale, ciao.

----------

## riverdragon

L'installazione grafica è legata al fatto che le altre distribuzioni distribuiscono pacchetti binari e si basano su una struttura diversa da quella di gentoo. Non a caso le "guide all'installazione" delle maggiori distribuzioni riempiono un post-it mentre la nostra è un bel tomo   :Smile: 

L'installer grafico è stato abbandonato perché rubava troppo tempo (in relazione alla forza-lavoro a disposizione) alla risoluzione dei problemi "veri" della distribuzione. Sono convinto che ci sia qualcuno qui sul forum in grado di spiegare meglio i problemi sorti (o qualcuno in grado di trovare il thread sulla mailing list in questione).

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Ancora non l'ho installato, ma occorrerebbe una guida di installazione dedicata al live DVD, secondo me. Altrimenti, il DVD senza una guida dedicata all'interno della documentazione rimane "monco".

 

no, una guida specifica per il LiveDVD non serve per il semplice fatto che il LiveCD/DVD ti da solo la possibilità di avere una console da cui lanciare i comandi dell'handbook e basta; il LiveCD/DVD non è obbligatorio per installare Gentoo, si può usare il live cd di una qualsiasi distribuzione Linux. Lo scopo finale del LiveCD/DVD non è l'installazione di Gentoo, per quello c'è il minimal-cd (che basta e avanza direi).

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Tutto cio significa una cosa sola: il live DVD non esiste.

 

ora vediamo di non fare FUD: ne esce uno nuovo ogni settimana ...

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Quando più di quindici anni fa programmavo, non abbandonavo, ma mi incaponivo nel risolvere i problemi. Adesso, non posso più risolvere certi problemi, ma so che non ci si tira indietro. Scusate, ma è una questione di principio. Poi, fate voi.

 

se credi, sei libero di prendere in mano il progetto Gentoo relativo all'installer, risolvere tutti i bachi e migliorarlo; tutto il resto, soprattutto le questioni di principio che allungano il brodo del forum, è vaporware e non aggiunge nulla alla discussione. a me il brodo al gusto di lagna non mi piace molto ad essere sincero.

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Però non mi pare che l'installazione grafica di altre distribuzioni fosse in passato legata al dinero (Ubuntu è bruttina e in ogni caso viene dopo, viene come ultima in termini cronologici).

 

è un po che sei fuori dal mondo delle distro Linux vero? praticamente Gentoo e Slackware sono le uniche distro senza un'azienda alle spalle che paghi lo stipendio agli sviluppatori o che abbiano finanziamenti indiretti consistenti (Debian, Fedora, CentoOS non sono gestiste da aziende ma ricevono grossi finanziamenti da diverse fonti interne ed esterne); ovviamente parlo delle distro "serie", non delle derivate o quelle che sono usate da una stretta minoranza di utonti su un'isola deserta in mezzo al pacifico.

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Semmai, questo è il mio modo di pensare, l'installazione grafica è utile per molti motivi che sfido a rintracciare, ma... no, so già che certe cose non scalfiscono l'immaginazione di alcune persone.

 

l'installer grafico non serve a nulla su Gentoo, non è utile nemmeno per l'utonto che installa per la prima volta Gentoo, così come non lo è su FreeBSD con cui condivide praticamente la stessa filosofia di pacchettizzazione; infatti su FreeBSD tempo fa è stato annunciato il progetto di un installer grafico ed è stato abbandonato (o è in standby, non si capisce molto bene) per le stesse problematiche di quello di Gentoo: soddisfare tutti le esigenze degli utenti e tutte le possibili combinazioni di setup è impensabile per un installer (tente a mente che nel mondo Gentoo non esiste solo Gentoo/Linux).

@ginoza: perchè chiedi se dal LiveCD si può installare Gentoo? ovvio che sì, la domanda è alquanto inutile visto che sul sito gentoo.org è riportato chiaramente che quello è il mezzo (ma non l'unico) per l'installazione della distribuzione; semmai dicci quali sono i problemi che risconti con il liveCD che sicuramente è molto più produttivo per il tuo scopo finale.

----------

## Enrico Tagliavini

equilibrium++

----------

## Leonzio

Non ho ancora risposto alle vostre parole, perché non ne ho ancora trovato il tempo, ma lo farò.

Ginoza, senti, col DVD, senza un installer grafico, basta seguire la guida passo per passo, come ti hanno detto qui tutti.

Il DVD dà una possibilità ulteriore rispetto a quella che la documentazione ufficiale riporta esplicitamente.

Il live DVD, qualora non ci siano problemi d'ambiente grafico, fornisce un DE (KDE) nel quale cominciare l'installazione in 'chroot'.

Come è stato già scritto, da lì si va con l'installazione da terminale.

E' meno difficile di quanto possa apparire.

Almeno, così mi è parso.

L'ho fatto su un vecchio hard disk da 40 GB, inserito nel cassettino, quando dovevo stare lontano dal PC, perché, come ho già detto, preferisco attendere la riconfigurazione hardware del mio computer, prima di installare veramente Gentoo.

Ginoza, dovresti fare qui tutte le domande che ti vengono in  mente e che vuoi, senza sentirti in difetto.

D'altronde, è la prima volta che installi Gentoo ed è normale che tu abbia dei dubbi.

Le tue domande, inoltre, permetterebbero di capire in quale parte la documentazione non è completamente chiara e cristallina.

Guarda, sarebbe un aiuto, per te come per tutti.  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

Mi imbatto ora in questo vecchio thread, aggiungo la mia opinione. Per me il metodo di installazione attuale funziona, tuttavia il liveDVD può essere utile.

Io ho portato in gran parte su linux la mia azienda; da quando sono approdato su gentoo ho fatto parecchie macchine con questo S.O. In alcuni casi avevo delle difficoltà con alcune macchine e non riuscivo a risolverli e spesso il live-CD veniva in mio aiuto perchè lavorando c'è poco da fare, devo far presto, evitando di aprire thread dove fortunatamente qualcuno mi aiutava ma i tempi si dilatano.

Poi ho trovato la sabayon e son finito ad usare quella per alcune macchine. Io non saprei dire quanto importante è un liveDVD perchè io da quando ho gentoo ho fatto la prima installazione grafica e poi le ho sempre fatte in maniera testuale sul MIO pc.

Mah, il liveDVD non è mica una cosa vitale, per me è una cosa in più utile per avvicinare qualcuno alla distro (e quindi alla comunità e al progetto). Chiaro che se è un progetto dispendioso di forze e si deve dare la precedenza ad altro non muore nessuno.

----------

